# Asus EeePC 1215P, What do you think? And Netbook Discussion



## IanCC (Jan 31, 2012)

The Item : http://www.asus.com/Eee/Eee_PC/Eee_PC_1215P/





I want to know what do you guys think about this netbook?
Do you think it's good? 
Are there any better alternatives for netbooks? 

And another thing, which one do you prefer? Notebook or netbook? And why?

I'm a college student, still undergrad, and I've bought the thing a couple of months ago, and been quite using it frequently ever since.

Pros:
It has never ran out of battery when I used it outside ( sometimes over 5 hours straight ). It has never gotten hot either on my journeys! Heck it's also quite light, sometimes I wonder if the netbook's still there in my bag or not. It also has a bigger resolution of 1366 x 768, making it quite good for viewing applications, softwares, and some medias. And I have to say, the 12.1 inch monitor really made it stand out in comparison to other netbooks on sale. It's hard drive and online storage is not bad too! Having a cloud storage sure is useful for some projects and assignments. And typing on this is quite comfortable, compared to the common notebook and netbook keyboards. 

On terms of networking, you are given two options to connect to the internet so that you are not bound by only Wi-Fi access. With an available Ethernet port you can also connect to any high speed service. Like most netbooks you will have the benefit of a webcam and multiple USB ports as well. It also has it's own OS that's quite useful, but I rarely used, due to me using the netbook mostly for making projects and papers. 

Cons:
There are a couple fews things that still irritates me. This netbook has decent features, but nothing too good. And of course, the graphics are not too good, I can't play any MMO on this. There are also no HDMI port, which is quite a bummer because I wanted to connect it to my TV and projector via HDMI. And as usual, I hate the touchpad. Don't get me wrong, I hate all touchpads I've seen up to now, as far as I can see, mouse is way better than touchpads. 

For the time being, I think this is still the best netbook I've used and seen so far. The price is reasonable, long battery life, and decent specs. 

Your thoughts?


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 31, 2012)

I think AMD's offerings in Netbook CPUs are superior, due to AMD's inclusion if some relatively good integrated graphics.  As a result, netbooks with their chipsets typically feature some 'decent' gaming (For a laptop in that class at least), HDMI output, DirectX 10 and USB 3.0.


----------



## Sai_Wolf (Jan 31, 2012)

This is a beastin' netbook.

You can technically call it a laptop, but its screen is only 11 some odd inches. It fits in your lap and has a Geforoce GT 335M with Intel Graphics on the low end. With 4 GB of memory standard and a 320GB HDD, it's a beastin' lap machine. The M11x I linked only has a core 2 Duo, but the R2 contains an i5 or i7.



AshleyAshes said:


> I think AMD's offerings in Netbook CPUs are superior, due to AMD's inclusion if some relatively good integrated graphics.  As a result, netbooks with their chipsets typically feature some 'decent' gaming (For a laptop in that class at least), HDMI output, DirectX 10 and USB 3.0.



I'm not sure if that gives AMD an edge. Some of the more pricier Intel netbooks have nVidia graphics.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Jan 31, 2012)

Sai_Wolf said:


> I'm not sure if that gives AMD an edge. Some of the more pricier Intel netbooks have nVidia graphics.



Yeah but even the cheapest of AMD based netbooks have DX10 AMD graphics.  Meanwhile all of Intel's integrated graphics that arn't on Sandy Bridge are utterly terrible.  I think that in the low to mid range, AMD actually holds a technical edge due to it's prices and intergrated graphics.  Though AMD can't compete in the high end and beyond.


----------



## Lobar (Jan 31, 2012)

AMD is the smart choice in netbooks right now, get the 1215*B* instead, but wait for the E-450 update to hit the shelves first.


----------



## shteev (Jan 31, 2012)

Certainly go with an AMD machine. If you can up the coin a bit, I'd suggest getting a laptop with the A-Series platform. With budget mobile computing, it doesn't make sense to pay extra money for Intel. It's like buying a premium low-end product.

For around $100-200 more you could get this quad-core based model. It has quite a sufficient amount of horsepower to power you through college and probably even further ahead. 

It's also on sale at Newegg. Thrifty! c:


----------



## IanCC (Feb 1, 2012)

So AMD > NVidia on low-middle end items?
Other than the DX10 AMD graphics, what else made AMD superior to NVidia?
To be honest, I've never used AMD before.

The reigning brands here are vaio, acer, asus, toshiba, and compaq. Which one do you think is best? ( For netbooks )

@Sai:
Alienware's great, but unfortunately, there are not many distributors that carry that brand here. The alienwares available around here are only the high end models at prices of at least 2400$+. 

@Shteev : 
I'm kind of split on acer though, on one hand, they have great specs at such low price. But on the other hand, don't they broke easily? My friend's Acer laptop only lasted a year and after that, it became unbearable to use and repair the thing


----------



## Lobar (Feb 1, 2012)

IanCC said:


> So AMD > NVidia on low-middle end items?
> Other than the DX10 AMD graphics, what else made AMD superior to NVidia?
> To be honest, I've never used AMD before.



Intel's also a generation behind right now.  Their Cedar Trail chips are what's meant to be the competitor to AMD E-350/450, but no Cedar Trail netbooks have launched yet.  These new chips are also _still_ inferior to the AMD chips, so the gap right now is relatively enormous.

The 1215B is basically the same machine, but with an AMD chip and board in it.  Get that instead.  The HP dm1z and Lenovo X120e are also good options, the latter especially if you want something durable as a brick shithouse and don't mind if it looks like one too.  I'm probably getting an X120e soon.


----------



## IanCC (Feb 2, 2012)

The X120e is really good! 
Considering it's quite small, the specs are great, and it's probably just me, but I like the X120e's looks better than the dm1z, XD


----------

